
A brief history of GitLab Workhorse - jobvandervoort
https://about.gitlab.com/2016/04/12/a-brief-history-of-gitlab-workhorse?
======
jobvandervoort
Workhorse quickly became an important part of GitLab, after starting as a
hobby project by Jacob. It's exciting to see how such an initiative grew.

As always, we're here for any questions.

